# Eskrima used in the film Ultraviolet



## Guro Harold (Mar 4, 2006)

This is the same director of the film Equilibrium.   
Robert Alonzo taught Milla Jovovich eskrima.   
" In the sequence where she rips the gun in half ... we used these [padded  sticks] because Milla was killing us."
 Link is here: http://www.gotriad.com/article/articleview/17455/1/15/


----------



## ryangruhn (Mar 5, 2006)

Does anyone know of any clips of this fight in the movie on the internet yet?

Gruhn


----------



## Lobo (Mar 24, 2006)

hmmm interesting. I dont know, Ultraviolet seems tacky, and i honestly hope the fight scenes are realisic, something unlike Aeon Flux.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 24, 2006)

I couldn't make it through Equilibrium.  In fact, it was so bad I swore off ever seeing anything by this director.

However, I hear he has a real eye for action sequences.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't waste your time on Ultraviolet, it was a real disapointment.  Like Aeon Flux was.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 25, 2006)

Have not see it yet but I will watch it when it comes out on dvd


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 26, 2006)

I saw it, shoulda been a straight to cable movie.

kk


----------



## brothershaw (Apr 7, 2006)

i thought equilibrium was okay, yes the storyline was a little slow but still not bad.


----------

